# Directv AM21 or AM21N, Who has the Best Price?



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

Directv AM21 or AM21N, Who has the Best Price?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The thing to keep in mind with an AM21, you can get it anywhere, even eBay. As long as it turns on and such of course. But it's always just an owned dumb box. No lease, no activation etc. I got mine through a Solid Signal deal with a blade antenna.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

The AM21 has been discontinued by DIRECTV, meaning if you can find one, you're going to pay a premium unless an OTA replacement is issued.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wow, $150 now on SS.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Weaknees $99


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Its been obvious for awhile that they want these to go away. They aren't fixing bugs either.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, those prices have really gone up! Might want to check eBay to see if there are cheaper ones there. If they're all $100+, at this point it might be cheaper to find an owned HR20 for OTA recording.

Or heck, get a Roamio OTA - $300 on Amazon for a brand new unit w/warranty and lifetime service, and you get all the channels not just the ones in Directv's guide. Tivo appears to be changing their pricing structure so that may be the best deal you ever see on that one. That should maintain good resale value for a long time. The AM21 is probably going to be worth near zero in a couple years, because Directv will either replace it with something superior or phase out OTA support entirely.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Strange as got my AM21 from Directv by calling a few weeks ago for $50 and got it 2 days later as I was getting free upgrade to HR44,
new SWM16, new dish, etc as they had been asking me for months to upgrade as am customer for about 15 years...love the
HR44 as have it plus 3 other HD receivers in my house but needed the AM21 for my outside antenna that was hooked to older
model receiver that you could hook both lines to.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Wow, those prices have really gone up! Might want to check eBay to see if there are cheaper ones there. If they're all $100+, at this point it might be cheaper to find an owned HR20 for OTA recording.


Looks like a 20-700 on eBay for $30 buy it now, though no power cord. They even provide the RID, assuming the box you get is the same one pictured after verifying owned status.

Of course add $20 for an access card.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

cmoss5 said:


> Strange as got my AM21 from Directv by calling a few weeks ago for $50 and got it 2 days later as I was getting free upgrade to HR44,
> new SWM16, new dish, etc as they had been asking me for months to upgrade as am customer for about 15 years...love the
> HR44 as have it plus 3 other HD receivers in my house but needed the AM21 for my outside antenna that was hooked to older
> model receiver that you could hook both lines to.


It was just a couple weeks ago that someone posted on Solid Signal that Directv had discontinued the AM21. Someone here checked Directv's site and found it was no longer available there. You must have just made it under the wire, and got the formerly standard price of $50.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

DirecTV still has them in stock, I am getting two replacements shipped to me.

First I called DirecTV and said 'Protection Plan Department', but the system did not recognize that statement after 2 different attempts. So I had to say 'Agent' which took me to some lady who said she could process protection plan requests. First she indicated that she did not think they were covered under the protection plan. After 20 minutes on the phone, she could not find them, checked with the supervisor and came back and told me I was out of luck as DirecTV does not have them anymore and they dropped the product. Obviously others have posted this information also. She checked under accessories and under equipment and could not locate the product. Sadness took over in my body.

5 minutes later and a little frustrated pacing around my house, I then called the 1-866-678-9471 (number posted on this site) and got a nice (lady) agent in the Pennsylvania call center up the road from the DirecTV warehouse. She checked under accessories, AM21 was not there. She checked equipment, could not find it, but then she made a comment on pulling up the "Equipment Library" on her screen, and she found the AM21 all the way at the bottom of the list. This CSR knew her SH*@. Two are on the way to my house overnight. Confirmation below........Hope this helps some of you guys. This may not work for new orders, only for protection plan calls if you have them already.

Equipment Order & Service Call History

Confirmation Number Date Total Installation/Drop Ship Status
230XXXXXX 10/06/15 $0.00 Drop Ship Completed 

Item Description Price Quantity Total


AM21 Off-Air Tuner Free 1 Free


AM21 Off-Air Tuner Free 1 Free


Delivery and Handling Free


Tax $0.00 Order


Total $0.00


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, this is weird. Still puzzled at the difference of information between the two previous CSR's, I called DirecTV again and got a standard CSR our of the Virginia call center. I told her of my experience from the previous two calls. I also said if DirecTV is indeed dropping AM-21's that I may want to get two more to cover all of my 13 receivers since I only have 11 of them with AM-21's.

She went to her ordering screen, quickly pulled up the AM-21's and said no problem on the order. I asked her where she found them and she said they were located under accessories where the HDMI cables and other items are located. Then she said they are free, no charge for ordering or shipping, and shipping is overnight! I was shocked. She gave me the confirmation number, and I just checked my account online, and she was correct- two new AM-21's coming to my house for free. 

She has no clue why the first CSR and supervisor said they were dropped by DirecTV and not available. This phone call lasted all of 6 minutes. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

TXD16 said:


> The AM21 has been discontinued by DIRECTV, meaning if you can find one, you're going to pay a premium unless an OTA replacement is issued.


Does *discontinued* mean DIRECTV, is no longer supplying local sub channel program TV guide info?
I'm not sure were the program TV guide info is coming from, DIRECTV, or local TV Broadcaster



codespy said:


> Okay, this is weird. Still puzzled at the difference of information between the two previous CSR's, I called DirecTV again and got a standard CSR our of the Virginia call center. I told her of my experience from the previous two calls. I also said if DirecTV is indeed dropping AM-21's that I may want to get two more to cover all of my 13 receivers since I only have 11 of them with AM-21's.
> 
> She went to her ordering screen, quickly pulled up the AM-21's and said no problem on the order. I asked her where she found them and she said they were located under accessories where the HDMI cables and other items are located. Then she said they are free, no charge for ordering or shipping, and shipping is overnight! I was shocked. She gave me the confirmation number, and I just checked my account online, and she was correct- two new AM-21's coming to my house for free.
> 
> She has no clue why the first CSR and supervisor said they were dropped by DirecTV and not available. This phone call lasted all of 6 minutes. Good luck to you guys!


Called Directv and talked to two customer service representatives.
They both did not know what a AM21 was!
Then one rep told me it would not work with my HR24.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jorb said:


> Does *discontinued* mean DIRECTV, is no longer supplying local sub channel program TV guide info?
> I'm not sure were the program TV guide info is coming from, DIRECTV, or local TV Broadcaster ...


No, guide data is still being supplied. It comes via DIRECTV over the satellite who in turn gets it from Tribune Media Services.



> ...
> Called Directv and talked to two customer service representatives.
> They both did not know what a AM21 was! ...


Well I guess they shouldn't feel too bad. Last tech. I had here, first words out of his mouth when he saw one of my AM21s was ... "What's that?"



> ...
> Then one rep told me it would not work with my HR24.


Shssh ... my three HR24s here with AM21s might overhear you and stop working ... 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

jorb said:


> Does *discontinued* mean DIRECTV, is no longer supplying local sub channel program TV guide info?
> I'm not sure were the program TV guide info is coming from, DIRECTV, or local TV Broadcaster


No, as has always been the case, the very limited OTA data as-supplied by Tribune, mostly the "main" OTA channels (2.1, 7.1, 8.1, 11.1, etc.) plus a very limited subset of actual sub-channels, will still be integrated and appear in the regular guide with the AM21, but as has also always been the case, depending on your particular DMA, quite a few of the OTA sub-channels will likely be missing from said guide data. In my particular DMA, the "missing" channels number nearly 100. There are work-arounds with regard to being able to actually tune the channels, albeit with the incorrect guide data, but, frankly, it gets tiresome to have to repeat the process with each DVR reset.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

codespy said:


> Okay, this is weird. Still puzzled at the difference of information between the two previous CSR's, I called DirecTV again and got a standard CSR our of the Virginia call center. I told her of my experience from the previous two calls. I also said if DirecTV is indeed dropping AM-21's that I may want to get two more to cover all of my 13 receivers since I only have 11 of them with AM-21's.
> 
> She went to her ordering screen, quickly pulled up the AM-21's and said no problem on the order. I asked her where she found them and she said they were located under accessories where the HDMI cables and other items are located. Then she said they are free, no charge for ordering or shipping, and shipping is overnight! I was shocked. She gave me the confirmation number, and I just checked my account online, and she was correct- two new AM-21's coming to my house for free.
> 
> She has no clue why the first CSR and supervisor said they were dropped by DirecTV and not available. This phone call lasted all of 6 minutes. Good luck to you guys!


I had a very similar experience.

I have three HR24's and one HR44. Each has an AM21/AM21N's, all of which were provided free of charge by Directv as I replaced my HR20's (with their built-in OTA capability). I had one AM21N fail about a week ago and hadn't got around to replacing it. Yesterday I had another one fail.

So as usual I checked DBSTalk for information about replacement or if there had been other failures recently. After reading this thread, I called Directv and after getting passed to five different CSR's with little to no progress because of lack of familiarity with the AM21 (one CSR did provided the information that she had a note indicating the AM21 had been discontinued as of 9/25/15), I call the number provided by Codespy. That too was a little bit of an ordeal but by using the information regarding the ordering provided by Codespy, she was able to finally locate the item within her "Secondary Ordering System" under the "Accessories" sub-screen at the bottom listed as "off-air"

She was able to order and have shipped to me three AM21 units free of charge (the third one was because she said with two failing I was likely to need another soon as it would be a backup).

All in all a successful experience. Overall it took about and hour and a little frustration to accomplish the above.

My thanks to Directv, DBStalk and Codespy for all their help. And to Valerie with Directv in New Mexico.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

So instead of being able to order them from the Directv page for $50, you now have to go through a CSR maze to get them for free? I guess that's not so bad


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you AllStar.

I just received 4 off-air tuners today via FedEx. To my surprise, they are AM22P-700 models. They were manufactured in June, 2011. I wonder what the difference is (if any) from the AM21N- they look the same and have the 'not shiny' case compared to the AM21's.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

codespy said:


> Glad it worked out for you AllStar.
> 
> I just received 4 off-air tuners today via FedEx. To my surprise, they are AM22P-700 models. They were manufactured in June, 2011. I wonder what the difference is (if any) from the AM21N- they look the same and have the 'not shiny' case compared to the AM21's.


So you were expecting two and you received four?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Since the third CSR I talked with said they come up as free on her screen, she let me get two more at no cost totaling four all together. So two from the PP dept. and two from regular CSR within 30 minutes of each other.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

So it would appear that we now know who has the best price on the AM21, and that would be DirecTV- $0.00 and free shipping- Thread answered. 

Here are some pics of what was shipped. Not as thorough of a "First Look" as done by the professionals on this site.

Unfortunately after testing it out tonight, the max signal it will show is still 85%, just like the AM21N. My original AM21's still indicate 100% when available.

Included in the package are old photocopied AM21 English instructions and a newer AM22 instruction manual solamente en Español.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

codespy said:


> So it would appear that we now know who has the best price on the AM21, and that would be DirecTV- $0.00 and free shipping- Thread answered.
> 
> Here are some pics of what was shipped. Not as thorough of a "First Look" as done by the professionals on this site.
> 
> ...


Pictures of the actual unit would have been better, just saying.....


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Pictures of the actual unit would have been better, just saying.....


Yea I know, but it is exactly the same as the AM21N exterior, no changes, or I probably would have. I was trying to keep it short and sweet.........


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

codespy said:


> So it would appear that we now know who has the best price on the AM21, and that would be DirecTV- $0.00 and free shipping- Thread answered.
> 
> Here are some pics of what was shipped. Not as thorough of a "First Look" as done by the professionals on this site.
> 
> ...


Not so quick *codespy, *
They are free if you already have them and if they fail, Directv will replace them free under the protection plan. 
And if you had a HR20 with built-in off air tuners and Directv swapped it out with a newer receiver without built-in off air tuners, they would throw in AM21 for free to match the old set-up. If that AM21 failed it would be covered for free under the protection plan.

The customer that never ever owned a AM21 is out of luck. 
You have 14 AM21's Holy crap.and 4 of them were free.
I'm up the creek without a paddle.

Whats up with the AM22.
I thought there was only 2 models AM21 and AM21N.


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

jorb said:


> Not so quick *codespy, *
> They are free if you already have them and if they fail, Directv will replace them free under the protection plan.
> And if you had a HR20 with built-in off air tuners and Directv swapped it out with a newer receiver without built-in off air tuners, they would throw in AM21 for free to match the old set-up. If that AM21 failed it would be covered for free under the protection plan.
> 
> ...


All mine were free when I replaced HR20's. All replacements, when they have failed, have been free and I have never had the protection plan in my 14 years with Directv.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

So all this wondering what is going on when the AM21 appeared to be discontinued, now we know it has been replaced by an AM22 that is apparently identical to the AM21N in every way except the name. So much for hoping Directv would improve their woeful OTA hardware with something more up to date or at least smaller...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> So all this wondering what is going on when the AM21 appeared to be discontinued, now we know it has been replaced by an AM22 that is apparently identical to the AM21N in every way except the name. So much for hoping Directv would improve their woeful OTA hardware with something more up to date or at least smaller...


just because is the same case it does not necessarily means it has. Same guts as it's predecessor. We need someone with the new one to do a teardown....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> just because is the same case it does not necessarily means it has. Same guts as it's predecessor. We need someone with the new one to do a teardown....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, but with a manufacture date of 2011, that's about the same time as the AM21N.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Roger that....here you go.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I can't read chip markings very well, but it looks identical to the AM21 board.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> So all this wondering what is going on when the AM21 appeared to be discontinued, now we know it has been replaced by an AM22 that is apparently identical to the AM21N in every way except the name. So much for hoping Directv would improve their woeful OTA hardware with something more up to date or at least smaller...


Yeah. ....

Oh well, ... sign ... guess I'll be keeping my OTA TIVO with it's monthly subscription fee past the mandatory 1st year commitment given the hopelessness of DIRECTV improving their OTA any time soon if at all.

Well, maybe I'll make it worth the while staying with TIVO and upgrade to their new "Bolt" early next year for fun. 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Directv didnt even bother to shrink it down.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Directv didnt even bother to shrink it down....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, with the spanish manual I wonder if this was the model number for the Latin America market.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah I hadn't noticed that manufacture date, it isn't a new product, and I think you're absolutely right that this is a model from Puerto Rico or one of the handful of Directv LA countries that are in the process of converting to ATSC like Mexico.

Maybe they're out of AM21s, and burning through stock of AM22s (maybe why they're giving them away now?) So we're back to wondering if something new is coming or this is the start of a gradual phase out of OTA support.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> Yeah. ....
> 
> Oh well, ... sign ... guess I'll be keeping my OTA TIVO with it's monthly subscription fee past the mandatory 1st year commitment given the hopelessness of DIRECTV improving their OTA any time soon if at all.
> 
> ...


From what I think I've read, "Bolt" requires new subscription. Old subscriptions not honored. However, I like the idea of a one-machine solution for OTA, streaming and 4k all in one. I'd just hope that the "streaming" stays complete in the DVR with the ability to "trickplay" all programming.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> From what I think I've read, "Bolt" requires new subscription. Old subscriptions not honored. However, I like the idea of a one-machine solution for OTA, streaming and 4k all in one. I'd just hope that the "streaming" stays complete in the DVR with the ability to "trickplay" all programming.


Tivo's lifetime subscriptions have always been for the lifetime of the unit, not the lifetime of the buyer. You always had to buy a new lifetime subscription with a new Tivo.

Whether you can trickplay the streaming depends on who you are streaming from. Tivo has no control over that, it is all contractual.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, so far it looks like there's still no easy "one size fits all" solution out there. Reading AM21 threads here make it look like a major PITA to use and they seem to be able to get messed up by updates.

New TiVo looks like it could be a good alternative for "cord cutters," at any rate. Or perhaps a usable addition if expense and changing inputs isn't a problem.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Surprisingly, I had another AM-21 die last week. I called today the 1-866-678-9471 and this time got an account specialist, not PP Dept. She asked what my issue was and before she transferred me to tech support (which I was not looking for), and she completely surprised me. She indicated that as a long time customer since 1998, and without me asking for any deals, she gave me $10 off for 2 months, $3 off for 12 months, and $7 off for 6 months, and for the first time ever in my calls, free Playboy for 3 months. Never had that Playboy offer before. I looked at my wife of 16 years and she told me to take the deal! Perhaps I should be worried about that........

I then spent over 45 minutes on the phone with tech support/PP dept. and she could not find the off-air tuner availability. She was ready to hang up with me after the 45 minute mark, and as a last ditch effort, I asked her to look at the notes on my account from one month ago when I got other off-air tuners sent out to me. She noticed the notes and finally found the off-air tuners. She indicated they are not on the protection plan ordering screen, but on the normal ordering screen under "accessories", where it lists "off-air tuner". Perhaps someone on this site who is a DirecTV CSR can validate or confirm this finding.

I have two more off-air tuners being sent to me at no charge after this call tonight. Apparently, they are still in stock.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That deal seems odd, but I do wo if the changes to that organization that are being made extend past the magazine. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

That's really weird. One that you have had multiple failures (maybe a nearby lightning strike was picked up by your antenna and zapped your AM21s?) but two that they give them away for free, but aren't supplying them to dealers anymore.

I wonder if they'd let someone who doesn't have any get them for free? If they do, what stops that person from selling them on eBay for a few bucks? Eventually they'll have to run out, then we might get a clue about their future plans - see what the CSRs say when you ask for the 'off air tuner' accessory and they can't order it anymore...


----------

